# Any Horse Therians Out There?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

May I ask what a therian/theriotype is?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Endiku said:


> May I ask what a therian/theriotype is?


According to some, a therian is someone with the soul of an animal


.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

It depends on the person, some say it is the soul of an animal inside a person, others say it is an animal's personality and behaviors they relate to. It is most often spiritual, but can be non-spiritual as well. I didn't list it at first in the event that it would not be welcome here.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Hmm...so it is akin to a spirit animal or guide? In that case no horses here but I am a black jaguar...yes specifically a jaguar. When you look up black panther it divides them into leopard and jaguar form because the two are a bit different. 

How did you discover yours? I found mine via a spiritual walk in New Mexico


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

What dictates a spiritual walk from a normal walk? Not to be sarcastic or demeaning but legitimately wondering.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Pidge said:


> Hmm...so it is akin to a spirit animal or guide? In that case no horses here but I am a black jaguar...yes specifically a jaguar. When you look up black panther it divides them into leopard and jaguar form because the two are a bit different.
> 
> How did you discover yours? I found mine via a spiritual walk in New Mexico


That's a very powerful totem. My Gray wolf guide's name is Psio. I felt a special connection to wolves. My family went on vacation to Costa Rica, and while walking along the beach I found a bottle cap rope necklace with the face of a wolf, one side slightly darker than the other. I can attach a photo once I track down a camera. My horse one is fairly new. I've always loved horses, but haven't really appreciated them for what they are until recently. I've been compared to draft horses a time or two because I'm very willing to work for the right person. I work nights at a horse barn and usually I'm by myself on the property. I've had some special moments out there: sitting with a normally temperamental mare that was lying down, having a mutual grooming session with a horse (best we could anyways), and running with them (at a safe distance) before a thunderstorm. I sat down one night after a particularly emotional day and asked the spirits for guidance, I'm Wiccan if you were curious, and I definitely felt a stallion there, strong and gentle at the same time. I knew he would walk my path with me from then on along with the wolf.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine's a larger Timber wolf, dark sable. I run as that I most of my dreams. My spirit guides are a Raven and a Kodiak Bear. Raven is male and the Kodiak is female.
I consider myself Pagan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

Why is it that no one ever has a skunk or rat or house finch totem? Where are the vultures and catfish? What about groundhogs? Why is it always BIG cats, wolves, horses, eagles?


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> Why is it that no one ever has a skunk or rat or house finch totem? Where are the vultures and catfish? What about groundhogs? Why is it always BIG cats, wolves, horses, eagles?


I knew a guy with a chicken totem . I'd guess those animals are common because they're associated with common things, e.g. courage, wisdom, family, work. I thought on of mine might be a goat for a while. I love those animals dearly. I once came across someone with an armadillo on YouTube. You just never hear about the mighty earthworm,sea cucumber, or Chinese Crested chihuahua because all of the common types drown them out. Plus, I posted in the hopes of finding some other horses, wolves, etc because it seemed plausible on Horse Forum. I've visited a few forums for lesser known totems/therians, but there just weren't enough people visiting the site to keep it going.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Iseul said:


> Mine's a larger Timber wolf, dark sable. I run as that I most of my dreams. My spirit guides are a Raven and a Kodiak Bear. Raven is male and the Kodiak is female.
> I consider myself Pagan.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, your wolf sounds amazing. I often run as a canine in my dreams, but I ride horses bareback as well. With a female Kodiak bear, and correct me if I'm mistaken, you sound like you would be very, very protective of those you care about.I'm fascinated by how totems influence or are influenced by the individual's personality and life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I actually am very protective of anyone or anything I care about. I thought it was pretty spot on when I finally figured it out.
I'm not sure where the Raven fits in, he usually shows up when I really screw something up though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Atomicodyssey said:


> What dictates a spiritual walk from a normal walk? Not to be sarcastic or demeaning but legitimately wondering.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I've never been into spirituality but I can respect people that are. But really, what is is a spirit walk


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

.Delete. said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I've never been into spirituality but I can respect people that are. But really, what is is a spirit walk


Hahaha, now I'm picturing the Pope going on a hike. As far as I'm aware, the walk itself isn't spiritual, but the experience. For example, I once went on a hike through a forest and ended up in a really beautiful meadow with a creek, wildflowers, black dragonflies, deer tracks, the whole deal. In the middle was a huge oak tree that must have been at least a hundred years old. It was so profoundly perfect that it just seemed magical. I've also heard of people going on a walk and seeing something really unique, like an albino deer, and it has some special meaning for them and their situation. Hope this makes sense


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ I just saw a piebald deer a few weeks ago while driving it looked like a snowflake appy. When I turned around ti was gone. I hope to see it again.


----------



## OTTBMomma (May 15, 2014)

So interesting. Subbing.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Being the realist that I am. I'm sorry, even though I have a wild imagination that is all it is. An imagination. I can't grasp actually seeing a spirit animal or having something feel "magical".


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

.Delete. said:


> Being the realist that I am. I'm sorry, even though I have a wild imagination that is all it is. An imagination. I can't grasp actually seeing a spirit animal or having something feel "magical".


I completely respect that . I suppose a more realistic to something feeling "magical" is just a really beautiful moment, like seeing a young child laughing or the innocence of something like a foal trying to stand on its own spindly legs and run around. "Magic" exists in the realistic world as well, neighbors helping each other in hard times, the love between an older couple that's been together for sixty years, even someone taking the time to hold the door or give you a friendly smile. There are so many awful things in the world, I think it's important to recognize the little things that make you happy, whether they be spiritual or physical happenings.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I always describe myself as a Border Collie trippin on acid but I don't know if that qualifies as a therian.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

skiafoxmorgan said:


> Why is it that no one ever has a skunk or rat or house finch totem? Where are the vultures and catfish? What about groundhogs? Why is it always BIG cats, wolves, horses, eagles?


Mine is a hummingbird. Not big and not a majestic bird of prey :wink:

The hummingbird generally symbolizes joy and playfulness, as well as adaptability.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine seems to morph or change, I can never quite pin it down but it fluctuates between fox, coyote, and wolf depending on what I am seeking. Always comes in dreams and a few times intuitively while out doing soil surveys.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> Mine seems to morph or change, I can never quite pin it down but it fluctuates between fox, coyote, and wolf depending on what I am seeking. Always comes in dreams and a few times intuitively while out doing soil surveys.


It's interesting how it affects everyday life. My horse one comes about when I'm at the stable, but that's no surprise. The wolf comes about if I'm forgetting how important friends and family are.


----------



## WolfsongStorm (Feb 14, 2014)

Red Gate Farm said:


> Mine is a hummingbird. Not big and not a majestic bird of prey :wink:
> 
> The hummingbird generally symbolizes joy and playfulness, as well as adaptability.


Hummingbird . If we could find a raccoon we could probably make up the entirety of Pocahontas.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Atomicodyssey said:


> What dictates a spiritual walk from a normal walk? Not to be sarcastic or demeaning but legitimately wondering.


Quoted you for simplicity but I have seen the question several times now...So a spiritual walk isn't an actual walk. (not in my case at least, but it is very different for everyone!) In my case it was a walk through the spiritual world, you experience a cleansing first to free your mind from any preconceptions you have about it (Ex. what the walk will be like or what animal you will get) because it can skew the results. Once your mind is empty you are placed by a master into a sleep like meditative state and they talk you through the "walk" in your mind, at a point (if your lucky because not everyone is and a lot of people do not see any animals) your animal appears to you. In my case we had to walk out of the darkness in our minds into the spiritual world where we came upon a pool of water with a waterfall, in the sky hung the moon and sun side by side, we saw our reflections in the water and then when we looked up we saw a cave behind the falls. We are drawn toward the cave and once we enter it we realize it is filled with a warm light that makes us feel like a child again, we run and dance down through the cave and then emerge into a giant field. It is surrounded by a shallow river with forest on the other side, and at the opposite end of the field as the cave there was a large tree. We approached the tree and found rocks at its base that made a comfortable spot to sit and lie for while. Now the field was very sunny, but in my case the forest was very shadowed. We linger in the sun and then notice out of the corner of our eye (if you were lucky) movement. Now this is the point where if your totem/spirit animal was going to appear it did and if it wasn't (usual because your mental state was incorrect before hand) you would naturally fall out of the vision and back to reality. I was lucky enough to see a shadow amongst the shadows. I got up, moved to the edge of the shallow river and stared into the forest. At first all I could see were eyes moving back and forth, I could tell they were feline but didn't know what they were attached to. He was taunting me, playing in a way, and then he prowled out of the shadows. I sat on the bank and he stared at me for a long moment on the other side until he bounded across, our eyes met, I held out a hand, and he rubbed his face against it. He then strolled out of the water, rubbed against me, and then we walked away together into the field. We laid in the sun together for a long time until it was time to leave the spirit world. He followed me back through the cave, and when we reached the pool we both actually jumped as one through the waterfall into it. The last thing I can remember was feeling wet fur rub against my face before crawling out onto the bank. When I looked into the water a jaguar was staring back at me and then I faded out of the vision. It was a very spiritual compelling thing.

I have heard people though having far less methodical experiences. Such as someone here described with having a hard night and feeling the presence of a stallion. Others actually see their spirit animals in real life, and typically its a life changing experience for one reason or another and they feel a connection, there are all sorts of ways it happens and it doesn't always happen to everyone. Once it does though you will believe for life. 

And not everyone gets big powerful animals, two friends of mine have smaller creatures. One is a box turtle and one is a meerkat.


----------

